# HELP, dog box needed



## parthenipirate (Jun 10, 2009)

Can anyone help????I need a Giant Dog Box in which my pet German Sheperd can use to fly back to the UK. On the small island where I live there are no shops with boxes big enough. I have not found any web sites for Athens listing which have been any help.The box needs to be at least 85cm high.Is there anyone out there that can help or point me the right direction.


----------

